# Pink, Foamy Trans Fluid In Plow ???



## neu-rich (Oct 13, 2004)

Older Curtis Plow.. Plow Is Very Slow.. Fuild In Pink And Foamy Like... Going To Change Tonight ... I Think It Has Water In The Fluid, Because It Wouldnt Work When I First Hooked Up.. Put In Garage And De-Frosted Now Its Slow.. Fuild Is Pink Looking.. 

Water ???
Pump Shot ???

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Water , change a few times a winter


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thats what water looks like in atf. Most likely filter is clogged with frozen water crystals causing it to aerate the fluid.


----------



## neu-rich (Oct 13, 2004)

Is There A Better Oil Then ATF To Use In This System ??? 

Is There A Filter In This Plow ???? Only Filter I See Is The Cap, Has A Vent Filter... ???

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Make sure you don't have any leaks anywhere. 

I know its not the same application but our riding mower at a leaky seal around the filter which caused it to foam up and the machine would run erratically. If you let it sit for overnight it would work fine because the foam would settle down but after a few minutes it was unusable again. Might be what other have said but this was my experience with hydros.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

You can try aircraft hydo oil. Its a low temp oil called ESSO UNIVIS J13, I use that in replace of blizzard oil as blizzard oil is crazy expensive for the amount I need for 3 plows. Or you can just run blizzard oil. I'm not sure what the oil type is the Boss or Fisher Western use. Some oils are just ATF oil and then they add a color dye and call it there own distinct brand and make you pay twice what it worth because it says fisher or whatever on the bottle.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Mil-H-5606: Mineral base, flammable, fairly low flashpoint, usable from −65 °F (−54 °C) to 275 °F (135 °C), red color
Aircraft hydraulic oil =BOSS oil 
This stuff is made for the cold as you can see. It is red but it is not ATF , ATF is made to run at temp not cold.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Water. Change it, running it a couple times and change it again.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Grassman09;1688076 said:


> You can try aircraft hydo oil. Its a low temp oil called ESSO UNIVIS J13, I use that in replace of blizzard oil as blizzard oil is crazy expensive for the amount I need for 3 plows. Or you can just run blizzard oil. I'm not sure what the oil type is the Boss or Fisher Western use. Some oils are just ATF oil and then they add a color dye and call it there own distinct brand and make you pay twice what it worth because it says fisher or whatever on the bottle.


Plows use hydraulic oil with antifreeze basically

Atf is fine in a pinch, but plow oil works bettwr


----------



## neu-rich (Oct 13, 2004)

UpDate !!! 

Looks Like It Froze And Blew The o-Ring Seal Between The Hydro Block And The Pump... Bought New O-Rings This Morning And Will Install Tonight... 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## ppkgmsy (Jan 18, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1688505 said:


> Plows use hydraulic oil with antifreeze basically
> 
> Atf is fine in a pinch, but plow oil works bettwr


I had wondered about the difference between the plow oil and atf. Thanks.


----------

